# RecipeDB - Red Ned



## Dazza_devil (24/5/10)

Red Ned  Ale - Irish Red Ale  Extract                      Brewer's Notes Pitched 1084 @ 20 degrees C and fermented @ 19 degrees C. This beer has rounded out nicely at 10 weeks and would be one of my best. It took some time to clear in the bottles but well worth the wait. If I was to change anything I would knock back the Roast Barley just a tad but otherwise she's spot on.Here's to Ned.   Malt & Fermentables    % KG Fermentable      0.25 kg Weyermann Carared    0.2 kg TF Pale Crystal    0.14 kg TF Roasted Barley     3 kg Coopers LME - Light    1 kg Generic DME - Light    0.2 kg Dextrose       Hops    Time Grams Variety Form AA      40 g Fuggles (Pellet, 4.5AA%, 60mins)    30 g Fuggles (Pellet, 4.5AA%, 20mins)       Yeast     2000 ml Wyeast Labs 1084 - Irish Ale         27L Batch Size    Brew Details   Original Gravity 1.057 (calc)   Final Gravity 1.015 (calc)   Bitterness 23.6 IBU   Efficiency 75%   Alcohol 5.46%   Colour 35 EBC   Batch Size 27L     Fermentation   Primary 14 days   Conditioning 10 days


----------



## Dazza_devil (24/5/10)

I just fixed the hop additions. I had the 30g Fuggle addition at 60mins when it should of been at 20mins.


----------



## Dazza_devil (7/6/10)

After another 2 weeks in the fridge I would have to say that the colour is now more reddish and a very deep burgundy/sherry red when held to the light. Definitely mature this brew for 3 months then drink the lot and I would knock the Roasted Barley back to 80 - 100g.


----------



## chemacky (1/9/10)

looks, good. I'm having trouble knocking at down to a 23L batch but keeping with in the style... any advice?


EDIT:
After a fair bit of playing with the spreadsheet, i've come up with this:


3kg Coopers LME (light)
.5kg DME (light)
.20kg Dextrose
.15kg caraRed
.10kg pale crystal <------- is this the same as 'light crystal 60'?
.05kg roasted barley <------- is this even enough to bother?
30g fuggles @ 40
30g fuggles @ 25


What do you think?


----------



## Lord Raja Goomba I (2/9/10)

@OP Great looking recipe.

I wish that AHB and the recipe DB had been around when I was doing extract plus grain plus hops, I'd have made more varieties of beer.

Having said that AHB did push me onto all grain, even if I'm a pillowcase bandit.

I did this Ale Hoppy Ale, which is more like a brown ale with extra hops. I cracked open the last bottle this week (it'd been in storage for a couple of months) and the hops have mellowed out and it is really like a Newcastle Brown Ale, rather than a hoppier one. Still got great character and complex aroma.

Sorry it is a 9L AG recipe, but if you replaced the Pilsner malt for light DME or LME or Pilsner LME and the Barret Burston Ale Malt to Ale Malt extra (the rest of the grains are steep grains, not mash grains, which you've already done by the looks of your recipe), you'd go pretty close. 

When I was extract, it was always LME for me - just a paranoia thing, I think.


Goomba


----------



## Dazza_devil (2/9/10)

chemacky said:


> looks, good. I'm having trouble knocking at down to a 23L batch but keeping with in the style... any advice?
> 
> 
> EDIT:
> ...



Sorry chemacky, I must of missed this post, just caught it.
I would say the 50g of RB would be well worth bothering with in a 23 litre batch. Without knowing your procedures and methods I reckon you would be on the money with your recipe. When scaling down I would aim for OG, EBC, IBU and dextrose as a %simple sugars all the same as when you put my recipe into the spreadsheet. Also using the grain ratios as %ges would give similar results with your spec. grains. As I stated in the brewers notes I will use less RB when brewing this recipe again, probably 80-90g in the otherwise exact recipe.

Edited to say - how big is your fermenter? My 27 litre batch was just fine in my 30 litre fermenter with around 1cm clearance from the airlock stem @ high krausen. If you want to live dangerously I would recommend making as much of this brew as you can, it's delicious. Don't forget to use a 2 litre starter of WY1084, pitched at high krausen.


----------



## chemacky (4/9/10)

Boagsy said:


> Edited to say - how big is your fermenter? My 27 litre batch was just fine in my 30 litre fermenter with around 1cm clearance from the airlock stem @ high krausen. If you want to live dangerously I would recommend making as much of this brew as you can, it's delicious. Don't forget to use a 2 litre starter of WY1084, pitched at high krausen.



I do have a 30L fermenter, so maybe I'll give the 27 litre recipe a go. Is the 2 litre yeast starter included in the 27litre volume?

Speaking of the 2L yeast starter, I honestly have no idea how to make one. My brewing knowledge isn't quite there yet... I've only just discovered extract brewing. 

Also, how is there high krausen for the yeast to be pitched on if there is no yeast to make the krausen? ... or is the krausen in the yeast starter?


----------



## Dazza_devil (4/9/10)

chemacky said:


> I do have a 30L fermenter, so maybe I'll give the 27 litre recipe a go. Is the 2 litre yeast starter included in the 27litre volume?
> 
> Speaking of the 2L yeast starter, I honestly have no idea how to make one. My brewing knowledge isn't quite there yet... I've only just discovered extract brewing.
> 
> Also, how is there high krausen for the yeast to be pitched on if there is no yeast to make the krausen? ... or is the krausen in the yeast starter?




If you do the 27 litre batch in your 30 litre fermenter it may pay to have a blow off tube at the ready and keep an eye on it. The ferment may be more vigorous than mine for one reason or another.
There is plently of information on the forum on how to make a starter. I would advise you to study up on it and find the method that best suits you.
For this particular brew I made my starter up to 2 litres after stepping up from a sample taken from a 1 litre starter fermented from the original smack pack. I usually decant all the beer off my starters and feed them with a litre or so of the batch wort while my main batch is cooling to pitching temp. The starter is at high krausen by the time my wort is cooled and I pitch it and any volume added to the batch by the starter slurry is minimal.


----------

